# Roadmaster deluxe satellite kids bike



## lucky0606 (Jul 8, 2011)

I am looking for value of this kids bike any help would be greatly appreciated. I can be e-mailed at rlutkiewicz@twp.brick.nj.us.

Thank you
Bob


----------

